# How To Fix A New Set Of Tuning Machines



## waljbt (Jan 6, 2008)

*Hi Guys, I Have A La Patrie Collection With Some Loose Tuning Keys.. I Decided To Upgrade To A golden Set Of Schellar. Which Type Fits My Guitar? Is It Difficult To Fix Them By Myself? If Not What's The Best Or Easiest Way To Do That? Do I Have To Remove All The Strings Or Three At A Time To Avoid Damaging The Neck? Thanks For Your Time.:smile::smile::smile:*


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

waljbt said:


> *Hi Guys, I Have A La Patrie Collection With Some Loose Tuning Keys.. I Decided To Upgrade To A golden Set Of Schellar. Which Type Fits My Guitar? Is It Difficult To Fix Them By Myself? If Not What's The Best Or Easiest Way To Do That? Do I Have To Remove All The Strings Or Three At A Time To Avoid Damaging The Neck? Thanks For Your Time.:smile::smile::smile:*


 
Loose tuning keys can usually be fixed by tightening the screw on top of the knob itself (the small screw that holds it on - not all are built like this). I'm not at all familiar with the type of guitar thta you have but you may want to check to see if you have this option as it is quick and simple. Just don't over tighten them.


----------



## waljbt (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi thanks a lot Hamm it seems to work! Anyways , if anyone knows how to change tuning keys it will be useful to hear about. Thanks again..:smile::smile::smile:


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

If you want to change them then you will have to take off all of the strings. Get ones that fit into the current holes. You might have to drill new screw holes for the little screws if they don't line up with the old holes, but it is all pretty straight forward.

Just make sure that they are straight - for cosmetic reasons.


----------



## waljbt (Jan 6, 2008)

*Ok, then it wouldn't damage the neck to remove all the strings together, is it not better to remove 3 strings at a time? Do I have to tighten the screws to the max? Thanks.* :smile::smile::smile:


----------



## fullscale (Jan 11, 2008)

You can remove all of the strings at once if you like. I used to change strings one at a time when i was a kid so I wouldn't have to spend forever re-tuning my whammy bar guitars, but I didn't know much about them back then.
You should check your string action after you're done to see if the neck did move though, if it did adjust your truss rod.

Schallers need 10mm(13/32") holes, yours might be smaller. Either drill or ream your peghead to the proper size. Tighten to the max is a tricky statement. Tighten it hand tight then use a sockey driver or not very long wrench to turn another maybe...one nut flat. See if that's tight enough, if not go another nut flat.


----------



## Grenvilleter (Dec 22, 2007)

waljbt said:


> *Ok, then it wouldn't damage the neck to remove all the strings together, is it not better to remove 3 strings at a time? Do I have to tighten the screws to the max? Thanks.* :smile::smile::smile:


You want to avoid putting sideways pressure on your neck. You can reduce tension on all the strings by relieving tension a little at a time across all strings.Try to avoid putting your guitar in a situation where there is considerable tension on only 1 side of the neck by leaving your 1st or 6th string at tension and removing 2 or 3 strings from the opposite side. Your guitar is built to take tension evenly across the neck joint. Not to 1 side. 

Tighten everything "snug". Don't reef 'er to the max. If you must drill new screw holes for your machine heads, make sure you put a stop on your drill bit so you don't go right through the peg head


----------

